# Donor car suggestions



## Mr. Sharkey (Jul 26, 2007)

Easy. Pull the transmission out of the Tracer and put it in the Escort, then cross the Exploder off the list, as it really isn't even worth considering.


----------



## Ben_Ryan (Dec 31, 2007)

hey thanks for the idea, ill look into that more.


----------



## ohio (Jul 25, 2007)

my saturn was great


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Ben,

Did you have a look at the donor car chart? I know you may only have those three as options but it's worth having a look at.


----------



## barbnpop (Nov 29, 2007)

Look for the lightest starting weight of the car, and also compare the cd's.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quick question.

What is the cd? not sure what that means!


----------



## Ben_Ryan (Dec 31, 2007)

co-efficient of drag I believe.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

cd=coefficient of drag.baced on 1 square foot of flat plate has a coefficient of 1. so for every real square ft. of frontal area the cd will be say .29 that is 29% of the real area(height and width).a cd of .11 would be 11%


that was hard to put down


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

just looked over my notes to see what the best airplane cd is.well the AR-5 a one man composite has the record @ less then 1 sq.ft.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
And I thought the CD was what I put in my 8 track player ??? 
Thanks Marty


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm just wondering... on that donor car chard the column is "CdA", and it is a number greater than one, wheras CoDs are usually (on good cars, at least) less than one. Is it the CoD turned into a percentage? Or multiplied by the frontal area?


*edit*


Do'oh! I just followed some links and read some stuff, and found out that the CdA is the coefficient of drag x the area. Duh. 

So the metric CdA of my donor car of choice would be 0.678 in metric, or 7.293 in the other one. 

I can feel my brain straining at this new info.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

Ben, you should probably say what kind of money you can spend on it. and what criteria that matters. looks, weight, aerodynamics

if you have the money I would go with a Porsche Boxster. around 14k$ in usa










not too heavy when the heavy motors parts come out and probably has one of the best CdA values too. I think it's dirt cheap. we pay 78000$ for the same car in Denmark.


----------

